# Backpack suggestions?



## redrover

Hey all! I'd really like to get Jasper a nice backpack for our walks and jogs together this summer. Partly to help slow him down and to use up some extra energy, and partly to free myself from having to carry both his and my stuff all the time, which gets a little cumbersome. 

Anyone have any suggestions on a good pack for dogs?


----------



## threefsh

I'm glad you posted this! I've been researching backpacks as well for Riley. I found some on REI's website, but I'm not sure how good they are.

http://www.rei.com/search?query=dog+backpacks

Anyone have experience with these backpacks?


----------



## hobbsy1010

All the ruff wear packs are good.

Palisades pack has loads of space, and water bladders, but probably to big to run in.

Approach pack , big carrying space, can hold bottled water.

The single track pack is good for running and looks good on a Vizsla, has two small water bladders, and a close to body fit.



Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010

The Ruffwear palisades pack design is being updated and should be available in your suppliers from April.

Lighter , new sizing , better fit.


----------



## Kobi

Oh, they're updating the Big Eddy Float Coat? That is good to know... I love mine and the girlfriend will be getting one this summer! Well, looks like she'll be getting the new one.

Anyways, based on my experience with Ruff Wear's life jacket, if I ever get a backpack for Kobi I would definitely be happy with that brand!


----------



## Coco

The single track pack is good for running and looks good on a Vizsla, has two small water bladders, and a close to body fit.

I agree! Awesome pack. And Fabulous photo!!!!


----------



## redrover

Did you know that they feature a V wearing the Singletrak pack on the Ruff Wear website? 

Should it make it more likely that I buy the item? No.

Does it make it more likely that I buy the item? Yes.

:


----------



## Mischa

^ ;D
Don't feel too bad, you just want what's best for your dog, and can see that it fits your breed perfectly.


I had a cheaper pack (~$40) that lasted 1 off-leash run. She tore through some brush and got one side of the pack caught on a tree limb. It ripped apart so I tossed it. 

I've been reluctant to get another because I'm worried she'll be able to ruin even a higher quality pack, but also, the time of year she needs to bring water is also the time of year when a pack would make her hotter than normal.

Does anyone own the Singletrack pack? I've been looking at it for over a year now... 
How durable is it, and does the top keep your dog fairly cool, or does it add to the heat exhaustion on a hot summer day?


----------



## hobbsy1010

Mischa, Ive got the singletrack pack, we only generally use it if we are out on a long walk for most of the day, they are tough ours has a few scuff marks.

I wouldn't leave it on for running through bush were possible, as it could be dangerous if your dog got caught up. Or playing with other dogs, due to the cost.

Easy to unclip and reattach.

Haven't noticed our dog overheating in it but we live in the UK.

I have attached the new images for the palisades pack, for those interested.

Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## Mischa

^good review.
Thanks Mrs. Hobbsy.


----------



## datacan

Hey Misha, you can try on your back http://www.stylekid.ca/store/product.php?productid=28143
and leave the dog alone 

I think it was suggested before, if dog tears up in the bushes
http://www.cabelas.ca/index.cfm?pageID=71&section=1795&section2=1797&ID=34209


Seriously, though I had a backpack on Tony, GSD. It was puke green color but was open, no handles or vest to heat up the dog's back.


----------



## VIZSLA GREECE

.......hi from greece ...I will own a male vizsla in summer and i want to take a palisades backpack .....what size will be right for him >???thank you in advance


----------



## Canadian Expy

My boy is 65 lbs and he wears the medium palisades pack. If your not sure contact Ruffwear with your pups measurements. Their customer service is incredible.


----------



## gingerling

I guess I'm the only one who recognizes that putting a pack on a dog to slow him down and burn extra energy isn't a really good idea? If you're out long enough to actually need extra provisions, then your V will probably get enough exercise sans pack, even if his enthusiasm distracts from his actual energy consumption. Adding weight to the dog's back and sides might increase the chances of injury.


----------



## Canadian Expy

Gingerling said:


> I guess I'm the only one who recognizes that putting a pack on a dog to slow him down and burn extra energy isn't a really good idea? If you're out long enough to actually need extra provisions, then your V will probably get enough exercise sans pack, even if his enthusiasm distracts from his actual energy consumption. Adding weight to the dog's back and sides might increase the chances of injury.


We use the Ruffwear Palisades Pack for back country camping (canoe tripping), not to slow our V down or tire him out. He carries his food, water dishes, and snacks for the trail. 

Though VG was only inquiring about sizing, it is worth mentioning that we did not start using a pack on our boy until he was around 1.5 years old. It is suggested that the dog not carry more than 25% of his bodyweight. We don't even load it to that. As with all gear, it must be used wisely.


----------

